
Insider: Oracle has lost interest in Java - fspeech
http://www.infoworld.com/article/2987529/java/insider-oracle-lost-interest-in-java.html#tk.twt_ifw
======
nitinreddy88
I was expecting this ever since Oracle has taken over it. I hope the same
thing doesn't happen with MySQL

------
CCs
duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10303498](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10303498)

